# Dx Help



## yvette31 (Sep 17, 2008)

What Icd-9 would you use for dialted aortic root? 

your help is appreciated in advance..


----------



## lmcneely (Sep 17, 2008)

*Edit question*

Have you tried putting a  -59 on the 93624 and the 34201?
According to CodeCorrect your dx and cpt's are matching.


----------



## lavanyamohan (Sep 18, 2008)

yvette31 said:


> What Icd-9 would you use for dialted aortic root?
> 
> your help is appreciated in advance..



Hi,
Say, for example an iliac artery stenosis being the root cause effecting the arterial varicosity till the bifurcating roots and aneurysmal bulges at certain prone areas, etc, one can code the actual reason behind - May be a 442.2-


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 18, 2008)

What about 441.9?


----------

